# Need shotgun re-blued



## rifleride (Oct 26, 2010)

Looking for someone to reblue my ruger red label.  Freak accident --flash fire caught silicone sock on fire, took all the blueing off the barrel.  Anyone know where I can get a good job done on this gun?


----------



## takamineman (Jan 13, 2011)

it's fairly easy to do it yourself if you're so inclined--and alot less expensive.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 13, 2011)

I'd call Ruger and ask them.  They might cut you a deal, and a factory refinish job will always be worth a lot more.


----------



## BAR308 (Jan 13, 2011)

rifleride said:


> Looking for someone to reblue my ruger red label.  Freak accident --flash fire caught silicone sock on fire, took all the blueing off the barrel.  Anyone know where I can get a good job done on this gun?



if i can perfectly re-blue a gun myself... anyone can.


----------



## johnweaver (Jan 14, 2011)

How about "Show and Tell" with pictures.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Jan 14, 2011)

The washes that you buy at the local store do not make the molecular level changes in the steel that real hot bluing does.  Whole gun refinishing is best done in an industrial setting for the best long term results.

How many manufacturers do you see dabbing on cold blue?


----------



## triggerman770 (Jan 18, 2011)

*reblue*

Rugers are best reblued by ruger. Especially a red label. you'sd be sureprised how inexspensive they are.


----------



## BAR308 (Jan 18, 2011)

johnweaver said:


> How about "Show and Tell" with pictures.



if this was for me... i reblued the gun to get rid of it.  its long gone.


----------

